# 3rd Generation DECA



## mpiscitello (Oct 24, 2006)

I just had my move completed and a new whole home system installed with a HR44 and 2 clients. The tech insisted that they have to install a DECA and not use the ethernet port of the Genie for internet. That said, I swear when he was here the DECA had all three lights green. Since then, I've not been able to get the RVU light to come on at all. Trying to scour the net for info, but there is very little. The system seems to be working and connected to the internet, but not having that third light bothers me for some reason... any insights?


----------



## samrs (May 30, 2004)

The RVU Light indicates that it's ethernet is connected to a DirecTv Ready TV. If it's connected to a router it wouldn't be green. Except for a short period when it was first plugged in.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

if it bothers you some much, remove the DECA and connect the ethernet directly to the HR44. 




Sent from my iPad Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## mpiscitello (Oct 24, 2006)

I had read in the "First Look" that the RVU light meant it was connected to the router - apparently that might be wrong information? I had originally planned to connect the HR44 direct, but the installer said in no uncertain terms that it would cause issues.


----------



## samrs (May 30, 2004)

Yeah, he wouldn't get paid as much.


----------



## Bill Broderick (Aug 25, 2006)

mpiscitello said:


> I had read in the "First Look" that the RVU light meant it was connected to the router - apparently that might be wrong information? I had originally planned to connect the HR44 direct, but the installer said in no uncertain terms that it would cause issues.


Connecting via Ethernet directly to the HR44 is not a supported methodology. So the tech is not supposed to use it. I would imagine that, rather than explain why it's not a supported methodology, some lazy DirecTV supervisors/trainers just tell the techs that it will cause problems and that they won't get paid of they connect Ethernet directly to the Genie and leave it at that (either that or lazy techs just explain it that way to customers).

Regardless, if an install is QC'd, I believe that it will fail if a Genie is connected via Ethernet (unless the customer tells the inspector that they personally made that connection.


----------



## Rockin_K (May 23, 2014)

Ethernet directly to a dvr is not a supported methodology because it can and will cause issues with MRV/Whole-home/video sharing. I have not personally seen an issue w/ HR44, HR54 but it will definitely kill connection to clients on an HR34 or whole home supported HD receivers along with HR24. There's a rule for a reason, and if you understand the reason you understand how it can or can't be bent.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

Rockin_K said:


> Ethernet directly to a dvr is not a supported methodology because it can and will cause issues with MRV/Whole-home/video sharing. I have not personally seen an issue w/ HR44, HR54 but it will definitely kill connection to clients on an HR34 or whole home supported HD receivers along with HR24. There's a rule for a reason, and if you understand the reason you understand how it can or can't be bent.


My experience completely contradicts what you are saying. I've never had one issue just because I had Ethernet plugged in directly. Is this new?


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

inkahauts said:


> My experience completely contradicts what you are saying. I've never had one issue just because I had Ethernet plugged in directly. Is this new?


no, nothing new. user rockin_k is completely wrong or at least partly. connecting ethernet cable to a Genie (any Genie) does not disturb Whole Home, connecting ethernet to an HR24 does disables its external DECA

Sent from my iPad Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## Rockin_K (May 23, 2014)

Like I said, never had an issue on newer genies, but on more than one occasion, HR34 had issues directly connected. I am not insisting that it will always cause an issue. The method is known to have caused issues. That's why Dtv won't support it.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Rockin_K said:


> Like I said, never had an issue on newer genies, but on more than one occasion, HR34 had issues directly connected. I am not insisting that it will always cause an issue. The method is known to have caused issues. That's why Dtv won't support it.


the HR34 has its own issues by itself. the reason DirecTV wont support direct ethernet connection is because DirecTV can trouble shoot a customer own network.

Sent from my iPad Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## Bill Broderick (Aug 25, 2006)

Rockin_K said:


> Like I said, never had an issue on newer genies, but on more than one occasion, HR34 had issues directly connected. I am not insisting that it will always cause an issue. The method is known to have caused issues. That's why Dtv won't support it.


IMO, DirecTV doesn't allow their techs to install it that way because, if a customer subsequently swaps the location of the Genie with another HD DVR, and plugs in all of the same cables (including the Ethernet) at each location to the receiver that's in each location, Whole Home will suddenly stop working. It won't make any sense to the average customer because they will assume that, because there are Ethernet jacks on the back of the HD DVR, it should just continue to work.

Connecting the Genie wirelessly or using a wired DECA removes any potential issues the moving of receivers.

BTW, the guy that you have been arguing with about this is one of DirecTV's better techs. If he tells you that there are no technical problems caused by connecting Ethernet to Genies, just concede that you're wrong and stop arguing.


----------

